# Gucci Envy Me



## Jessica (May 4, 2005)

WOW!!  I tried this on last night and loved it!?!?!?  I even requested a tester so that I could be sure that it truely was a fav and yeah, I could totally drop $65 for 30 ml.  Does it surpass my all time fav Lolita Lempicka==nah, but it's a great aquisition for anyone and a lovely addition to any collection


----------



## user3 (Oct 23, 2005)

I agree Jessica this is a great one!!! I am still using my testers but I can't wait to get a full bottle!


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 5, 2005)

I tried this on in the store awhile ago and it smelled like alcohol to me, but after it dried I loved the smell. I wanna get it soon.

I might get this.. seems like a good deal.

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...categoryId=B23


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 5, 2005)

i love this perfume too! i use it everyday.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Nov 11, 2005)

i'm lovin it too.


----------



## Isis (Nov 12, 2005)

I got a vial of Envy Me in a swap on MUA and I was very surprised that I actually like it quite alot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Especially since Guccis other frangrances don't work at all for me. I may have to buy a bottle.


----------



## adorkable (Nov 13, 2005)

Gucci Envy Me has been my signature scent for a while now. I adore it!


----------



## aerials (Nov 14, 2005)

that Sephora set looks like a really good deal... maybe I will pick it up on the next Sephora-run!

lovemichelle, did you ever end up getting that set? If so, how is it?


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 15, 2005)

I loved it at first too!!! I totally fell in love with it at the store, but when my boyfriend bought it for me (only a few days later) I couldnt stand it. For some reason it didnt smell the same, i was really dissapointed!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i wear it nearly everyday. really like this.


----------



## fantasyar (Oct 26, 2006)

I received Envy Me as a present end I really like it


----------



## amoona (Oct 26, 2006)

i wear this perfume every single day ... i wear it so much that the passenger side seatbelt in my boyfriend's car smells like it lol


----------



## Rennah (Apr 16, 2008)

I used to love it.... I got it in Feb 2005.
I don't use it much anymore.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 16, 2008)

i LOVE it... i got this in like may 2005 and i still have almost half of it left


----------

